# SRV Texas Blues Rhythm Lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope this is helpful. This is a great technique to learn - it's SO useful.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another great lesson. Thanks!


----------

